
Volcanic eruption ruled out as the cause for Neanderthal extinction - curtis
http://www.pasthorizonspr.com/index.php/archives/03/2015/volcanic-eruption-ruled-out-as-the-cause-for-neanderthal-extinction
======
intelly
Neanderthals were normal humans like us (with a little bigger brains than
ours), living much longer than we live nowadays.

If you look at the facts, the only "evolutions" that really happened (and are
still happening) are:

\- negative evolution (deceases...)

\- spiritual evolution (... ... ...)

~~~
intelly
...and now go figure if this (read: the truth) is newsworthy:

Never Will Happen Ever. In fact, they (the majority) will always kill the
messenger...

